# urology - Testo pellets



## Sherry Counts (Feb 28, 2013)

Testosterone Pellets 
The HCPCS code is for 75mg we are now using 100mg from a compound company is anyone else doing this if so what HCPCs code are you using or maybe doing different units ??


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Tsto pellets*

Hi  the manner in which we are billing is :

Insertion 11980  with    Temp code  S0189 x units of pellets usally 10-12 for commercial payers
Medicare with unlisted JN170  same x units 10-12

you need to add the NDC in box 19 :TESTOSTERONE PELLET, 75 mg NDC 43773-1001-30


Hope this helps 
Ivonne 
Tucson Az


----------

